# Matthews Genisis



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I have one and have shot many. They are the bow that is used in the NASP program


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

I shot one for a while when i was 8 i think ha. It's been a while.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

Personally, I am not a big fan. I know that they have their place. They are excellent for things lie the NASP and JOAD programs where lots of people would be shooting the same bow. However, when somebody wants to buy a personal bow, there are much better options. Because the draw length can not be fixed, it is very hard to be consistent. 

that is just my take on it.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm looking for a nice little bow for my 2 sisters but I don't want to spend a ton of money.


----------



## Tan-Tan (Dec 10, 2007)

archerykid13 said:


> I'm looking for a nice little bow for my 2 sisters but I don't want to spend a ton of money.


Hey archerykid13,

Then you've got the right bow in mind. But, it depends on how old your sisters are and what their preferences are...? I shot the Genisis too for a while and I found it quite compfortable then I grew out of it quickly and rushed back to my recurve 

So basically you're going to save money but the bow won't last long. Then you'll have to spend more money replacing it...If they intend on shooting long-term then spend good money on bows that will last and grow with them.

:cat: TaNz awprint:


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I have shot one, they're pretty fun to shoot.


----------



## pheonix34hunter (Feb 24, 2009)

I had one now my sister has it after she grows out of it my little brother will have it. pretty good bow


----------



## ky_grl:) (Oct 6, 2008)

Hey!
I shoot in the NASP Program..
The Genesis is going to be a very good choice for a beginner, especially if you dont want to spend a lot of money.
Im 14 & have shot the same Genesis since i was 7. The regular Genesis will adjust up to 20 lbs & has a 30 in draw length. You also have the option of getting a Mini-Genesis, which goes up to 10 lbs, or getting the Pro-Genesis, which goes up to 40lbs. 
Overall, the bow is a great bow to get someone interested & we have over 100 kids shooting them in our program. 
Hope ive helped!
ky_girl


----------



## allyk_watkins (Nov 5, 2009)

I have when i was 10 i am 11 now.


----------



## Hoyt_man (Feb 2, 2008)

i shot pretty well with mine. it was my first bow. pops put on a hha sight and a 31.5 in. doinker. I wish i still had the thing.


----------



## 1967hoyt (Nov 9, 2009)

*dont do it*



Sighting In said:


> Personally, I am not a big fan. I know that they have their place. They are excellent for things lie the NASP and JOAD programs where lots of people would be shooting the same bow. However, when somebody wants to buy a personal bow, there are much better options. Because the draw length can not be fixed, it is very hard to be consistent.
> 
> that is just my take on it.


the bow sucks!!!!!!!
it cant even hit the target from 15 yards without doing a lolipop:thumbs_do


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

Ive never shot one.. but whats the letoff on them?


----------



## cali hunter (Oct 31, 2009)

if i might add a new suggestion the micro midas 3 is a great bow for begginers. the draw length is adjustable to like 28 in. and when u max out the limbs take it to the store you bought it from so they can give you new limbs. i hughly recommend this bow and its comfortable light and consistent.:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

countryboy173 said:


> Ive never shot one.. but whats the letoff on them?


There is no letoff on them... at all. But, unlike a recurve, they do not stack on weight when you keep pulling. So, once you get to a certain point, it reaches peak and stays there no matter how far back you pull. 



cali hunter said:


> if i might add a new suggestion the micro midas 3 is a great bow for begginers. the draw length is adjustable to like 28 in. and when u max out the limbs take it to the store you bought it from so they can give you new limbs. i hughly recommend this bow and its comfortable light and consistent.:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


I agree. I have/had a lot of friends who do/did shoot the Micro Midas, and it works great for a starter bow. It is not a competition level bow at all, but if that is not what you are going for, than it is a great choice.


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

Sighting In said:


> There is no letoff on them... at all. But, unlike a recurve, they do not stack on weight when you keep pulling. So, once you get to a certain point, it reaches peak and stays there no matter how far back you pull.
> 
> 
> Thats interestng. But that makes sense because there is no set draw length, so you can not have the set let off like on a regular compound.


----------

